# is she in labor?



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

ok my cat is acting really weird! and she' leaking clear fluid from her rear end area. shes licking alot and being super duper lazy and clingy.. does that sound like labor? shes not crying or anything..


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't know and I can't really tell from the limited amount of information you've given.

Is your cat known to be pregnant or are you guessing she is pregnant and in labor?
Have you provided a safe place for her to kitten and raise her young litter?
Is she lazy-just-laying around or is she lethargic?
If you are not sure if she is pregnant, you may need to take her to a vet because leaking a substantial amount of fluids is not normal and could be a symptom of a much more serious problem.
Best of luck,
heidi


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

no im not positive she is pregnant infact i had thought she was then didnt then did, i can feel an odd shaped object near her vaginal area in ther abdomen, if she does not have a kitten tonight i will get her to an animal hospital in the morning, she seems normal other than the sleeping and licking and clinging...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, I wish I had more information and better advice to give... *_sending good wishes her way_*


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks! ill let yall know


----------

